# Dodo juice home brew customising



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

Evening all i fancy geting home brew kit making my own wax, is there anything i can add to make it a desired colour. Or specific ingredients to improve it? Fancy mine being different to standard formula


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

cant help you at all sadly, just posting to show my interest in this thread. Would be great to see a bit more customisation in the homebrew kit/formula.

Hope you get some helpful responses, although i fear that the customisation could be a bit difficult,


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

They need a Supernatural Homebrew


----------



## kev a (May 23, 2011)

Iv not brought one but if I remember correctly, the wax comes in one bag and the solvents/colouring/scent come pre mixed in another. As far as changing the colour goes, I would have thought it would be possible to make it a lighter/darker green, but adding enough colouring to change the colour completely would require so much it would start messing up the mix too much.
You could as a guess add slightly more solvents to make it a little softer or leave a small amount of the solvent mix out to make it harder, but I would imagine a lot of thought has gone into making it just right, any changes would have to be very small, changing the ingredients of the wax just slightly can completely change its characteristics.
Why not have a go at making it and if you enjoy it have another go at making your own homebrew from scratch, all the ingredients are easy enough to get hold of.


----------



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

I was wondering could i add something like turtlewax colour charged detailer spray to alter the colour as i know it would be safe to use on paint


----------



## kev a (May 23, 2011)

I think the detailer spray would have some water content and might seperate from the wax, you could use the kind of dye used for making home made candles. I would try and tint the colour a little bit, perhaps using a very light blue to make a blue ish green or some yellow to make a lighter green, trying to change colour to say a red would be pretty imposible I would have thought. You could get some scented oils to add your own smelll though.


----------



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah that was idea try make it bluish green, will try not to destroy £33 wax lol


----------



## AlexJT (Apr 13, 2012)

Also interested in this. And making my own wax. Will follow with interest!


----------



## infield (May 18, 2011)

i found a place in london that sells wax, will try and find it on my book marks, i am interested in having a go at making some. There are a few articles online where people have had success making it.


----------

